

Show HN: Hacker News for Windows Phone 8 - miguelrochefort

Hacker News for Windows Phone 8 just passed the certification and is now available in the Marketplace.<p>You can see it there: http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/hacker-news/89024c43-fa94-463a-a560-ee5c8825225c<p>Let me know what you guys think.
======
vyrotek
Nice work! I was really hoping to get a WP8 this Christmas but unfortunately
Sprint dropped the ball on that one and decided not to release any phones
until "next year". I'm still using my 3 year old HTC Hero because I refuse to
get another android. One day I'll get a WP8 and I'm sure this will be one of
the first apps I install. :)

------
kevinwmerritt
Hey I really like this app. Thanks for keeping a very simple style with the
comments. I would like the ability to vote and write comments. Looking forward
to the live tile updates. Also it would be cool to integrate the native
sharing options to quickly share a link.

------
cheeaun
What's the difference between this and your Combinator app?
[http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/combinator/a5275...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/combinator/a5275a3f-6611-48f6-bd62-7382eda4c028)

~~~
miguelrochefort
It's been remade for Windows Phone 8. It currently matches Combinator's
features, but I plan on adding additional features to it in the near future
(such as live tiles and dynamic lock screen).

It supports multiple tile sizes.

It uses the device's theme/accent instead of the custom Hacker News theme. I
may add an option to set the HN theme if people request it.

The comment view is a bit different. I think it's cleaner.

The name is different, which make it look like an "official" app. I believe
people prefer to use an app named "Hacker News" than "Combinator". I'll
probably drop the Combinator app in the near future.

------
miguelrochefort
Clickable link: [http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/hacker-
news/8902...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/hacker-
news/89024c43-fa94-463a-a560-ee5c8825225c)

